# Woods Talk Festival - Rishikesh. India



## vincent benz (Oct 18, 2011)

We are excited to welcome you at India’s first Adventure & Music festival hosted in Rishikesh. It would be our pleasure to host you at the Woods Talk Festival “11. 

Following the concept of camping music festivals as seen in most European countries, we have taken it one step further by incorporating adventure sports and outdoor activities into the scheme of things. 

45 kms ahead of Rishikesh in the woods of Mahadev Chatti, along the Ganges in the Valleys of Rishikesh, is Woods Talk Festival “11 of Music & Adventure. 

Scheduled Date: Nov 12-13, 2011 | ‘Saturday – Sunday’

What music to expect:
World music, Folk performances, Musicians & Percussionists, International artists, Jazz, Blues, Rock bands, Electronica Djs and jam ups between band members, bonfire music sessions, we have it all and more… Watch out for the line up, in the coming week, as we add more to already a very interesting mix of genres. 

Adventure sports & Outdoor activities:
Hiking down to our nicely tucked away private camp site, Camping on the white sands of river Ganga, White water rafting, Kayaking, Rappelling, Rock Climbing, Cliff Jumping, Canyoning down natural spring waters of Patio falls, Trekking, BBQ grills & Midnight bonfire.

Woods Talk festival offers harmony of different music genres, while being outdoors with a doorstep access to a world of adventures that the surrounding nature offers. 

Location:
Nestled in the pristine gorges of the river Ganga as it meanders through the hills of Rishikesh, Uttarakhand, lies Camp Ganga Rivera, an absolutely breathtaking location which promises to take one as far away from the trappings of modern city life as one can desire. The site is surrounded by numerous trails through dense forests that lead to hidden waterfalls, unspoilt river beaches, tucked away gorges and absolutely awe inspiring locations waiting to be discovered. 

The idea behind Woods Talk Festival of Music & Adventure is to connect people using music & outdoors as a platform to share a unique and refreshing eco-life experience at this green event.

Festival package includes:
1 night camping accommodation & facilities | 2 day passes for the music & adventure festival | All meals & outdoor activities mentioned above | Workshops on music & adventure basics.

Festival Highlights: 
- Woods Talk festival also aims to give a boost to the adventure sports and local tourism in the region, by the adding of music to the local outdoor activities. 
- A flea market of products manufactured locally, to support artists, traders and manufactures that seldom benefit from the massive amounts of tourists that visit their city.
- It offers musicians from different walks and talent a platform to connect with a niche audience. It also gives the audience a chance to interact with the upcoming generation of Indian musicians.
- It offers the adventurous souls a chance further connect with the nature using music as backdrop to this adventure packed weekend. 

It’s a Green festival:
- All the festivities while staying totally committed to our avowed goal of "Zero Residual Damage" is the key element to the Woods Talk festival. Lights at the festival will be powered by renewable sources of energy, and no pollution of the site will be tolerated. All waste materials will be recycled or disposed responsibly and the management will take extra precautions to ensure that no signs of any activity remain at the end of the festival.
- Responsible Tourism: Using a minimum carbon footprint, using local resources and sustainable production methods. Using minimum power and recycling all non-organic waste. 
- We have taken utmost care to make sure the music and the festival ethos itself, amalgates itself with the local elements, rather than create a conflict of space with the pristine surroundings.

Looking forward to see you at the Woods Talk Festival. For further queries regarding booking details etc, please email or call us on our contact information below. Thanks. 

Love openly, Live adventurously, Act responsibly.

Connect with us on Facebook.. Thanks 
Cheers VB


----------

